
Ask HN: Would you rather be able to jump 1000 ft or speak every language? - doctoroctogon
Would you rather be able to jump 1000 feet in the air and be able to land safely or speak every language fluenty?
======
NotSammyHagar
Is this from my son? Anyway, the answer must be speak every language. I would
love that. Travel the world, talk to people from everywhere? We aren't quite
there with simultaneous voice translation, but in 5-10 years maybe.

------
haspoken
Every language? Human past, present, and future? Nonhuman? Or just modern
languages? Even then, your value as a translator would be priceless.

